# Swap Meet Find



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello All,
I found this Novara Arriba mountain bike at the local swap meet. The colors caught my eye and upon further inspection, I realized this bike was in really good shape. I'm wondering if anyone can help me find out what year this bike came out. I've attached pics to help. The drivetrain is full Shimano Exage Mountain with Bio-space chain rings. Thumbshifters are SIS and brakes are Exage. Any help would be appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Best way to figure out the date would be to check date codes on components and then go here:

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm#shimano

Given it has Exage Mountain and a u-brake, it's probably a 1989. IIRC, Exage Mountain was the top of the Exage range, just below Deore. Frankly, I'm not sure what differed among Exage Country, Trail and Mountain.

Does the frame have a tubing sticker?


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Cegrover.:thumbsup: It looks like it may be a 1988 based on what is on the frame side of the front derailer. Here's a couple of more pics.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm thinking that bike might be more 86-87 , in 1988 is when Shimano first introduced the intigrated POD shifter system , Novara is REI's house brand so they might have speced eariler year parts to save money back then .


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

That Generation of Exage Mountain (the first) was an 88. I had a Bianchi Forte with it and it was SO cool!

rb


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I had an 88 rockhopper with the same components.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I had a Giant AT740 with the same Exage Mountain group and a Fuji Cadenza with Exage Trail, which seemed one step down-market.

My 91 Rockhopper had LX/DX, as I recall. I guess the upgraded components were what made that Rockhopper a "Comp"...


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

That's a very nice find. How much did you pay for it? Thanks. -GT2005 



abmtnbkr said:


> Hello All,
> I found this Novara Arriba mountain bike at the local swap meet. The colors caught my eye and upon further inspection, I realized this bike was in really good shape. I'm wondering if anyone can help me find out what year this bike came out. I've attached pics to help. The drivetrain is full Shimano Exage Mountain with Bio-space chain rings. Thumbshifters are SIS and brakes are Exage. Any help would be appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

It's an 88.

I had the same year's Bianchi Forte back in the day. The Exage Mountain was the first time front SIS was offered, and it was the first time there were resin-coated steel components offered.

It is pretty, and worked alright, but the shifter-mounts that bolt to the side of the brake levers tended to be rather fragile, and not all that repairable. Some dealers may have the upgrade kit Shimano offered kicking around in their old storage.

If you shift gently, they should be no problem.

Also, the rear shifting is the light action style, where you can down shift without pedalling, which preloads the shift spring in the derailleur, and when you star pedalling,m the shift happens. Sort of silly, but functional.

Other than that, the brake levers tighten to the bars with a Phillips head screw within the brake lever, like the old road brake levers...took me a while to find that one...

Nice score! I'm all nostalgic for old Exage mountain now...that Bianchi was my first 'good' bike...

-Richard


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

I concur on the year 88. I used to work for REI back then and I remember building those bikes. The components worked pretty well and they came in two color choices in 88, purple & yellow like yours and also red & purple. A decent riding bike, just a bit on the heavy side compared to most other mid-range mtb's of that era.


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Good chance for an update. This has become my favorite ride. I've ridden some of my favorite trails on this thing. I've started to ride this bike to work so I replaced the seat with with a Perfomance "softtrail" seat and replaced the old tires with commuter style Serfas "drifter" tires. I also added front and rear racks. True, the bike is on the heavy side but it's such a smooth ride. Thanks to all for firming my belief that the bike is an 88. Oh yeah, the purchase price was 30bucks. Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update! I believe you will definitely get your money's worth (if you haven't already!) from that nice old ride! Happy New Year! -GT2005



abmtnbkr said:


> Good chance for an update. This has become my favorite ride. I've ridden some of my favorite trails on this thing. I've started to ride this bike to work so I replaced the seat with with a Perfomance "softtrail" seat and replaced the old tires with commuter style Serfas "drifter" tires. I also added front and rear racks. True, the bike is on the heavy side but it's such a smooth ride. Thanks to all for firming my belief that the bike is an 88. Oh yeah, the purchase price was 30bucks. Happy New Year to all!!!


----------

